# Shouldn't they know better????



## Candace (Jul 20, 2008)

First, it's NOT awarded, it's just got awarded parents.

Second, it's NOT a bulldog paph.

Third, for an unawarded plant the price? I guess it may be worth it, but with all the other mistakes in the listing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-bull-P...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gary (Jul 20, 2008)

In addition, the tag shown is not the parents that they identify in the text description!


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they should definitely know better, and they are one of our vendors here so...well...FYI.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my! I wonder what Lance would say.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

!?!? Well it does have 2 FCC parents and it's hard to find Dollgoldi's in bloom!


----------



## Candace (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Lance is busy in Peru, but if he sees this maybe he can e-mail them about it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

He was on the forum a minute ago.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not surprised. Lance is a really nice guy, and I've gotten good plants from him, but don't even get me started on Los Osos. I boycott them.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder if it comes with 'mealies' like my three plants from them did last year. The mealies were free and I paid s/h. I see the s/h for this plant is free, so maybe they won't send anymore "free" stuff. :rollhappy::rollhappy:

---Allen---


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Yes, they should definitely know better, and they are one of our vendors here so...well...FYI.



From what I have seen this is typical of their eBay listings - 'sloppy' might be the best single word description. Along with quality and service problems I just don't buy from them anymore.


----------



## li'l frog (Jul 21, 2008)

YIKES!! $600 for a Dollgoldi? I got mine for about $50.00, perfectly nice blooms, healthy plant, award potential if I take care of it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2008)

I looked at the ebay site and I think someone needs to take a long hard look at themselves &/or look very quickly for a new job.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

I was checking out listing yesterday morning & that was an EYE OPENER. Is whomever out of their ____ mind?


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 22, 2008)

*You mean after he stopped laughing?*



SlipperFan said:


> Oh my! I wonder what Lance would say.



Hi, I'm the culprit behind the P. Dollgoldi auction on eBay, you can read my mea culpa below


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 22, 2008)

*Let me introduce myself*

Greetings, I am the new "web guy" at Orchids of Los Osos, and I see that I have a lot to answer to here.

I listed the Dollgoldi on eBay that had errors to the listing that are creating a lot of buzz. Mea culpa, my bad, and not the fault of the company or owner. or Lance either, for that matter.

I used incorrect jargon (bull Paph when it isn't), incorrect information (award, etc.) and an image of a plant tag from a different Paph. The two plants are very similar and correctly tagged, I mixed up the tags when editing their images on the computer.

Although I can spot a Paph from a Dendro, etc, I can't claim to know all the ins and outs of hybrids. I'm here to manage the website and was asked to get some plants up on auction on eBay. And didn't that go well!

Michael, Lance and I are working on a system to deliver error free information, so please be patient. I look forward to learning much more about this fascinating genus and participating at this forum.

Meanwhile I've corrected the text, sorted out the tag issue and should have the other Paph up for an auction closing Saturday evening. Stay tuned.

Jerry


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 22, 2008)

You mean when he stopped laughing?

I'm the culprit with the bad Dollgoldi auction, see my mea culpa below.

Jerry the Web Guy


----------



## Candace (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Jerry the web guy, you sound like a real stand-up guy and even though we sort of beat you around like a pinata, you took it like a man;> I know I respect people who can laugh at themselves. I do it almost every day!


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL! Kudos, Jerry, for owning up to that one! We aren't always so critical but please, feel free to ask questions if you have any - it's likely that we'll answer them in a timely enough fashion as to allow you to wait and post a more accurate ebay sale.  

and WELCOME! Glad you are here. I'm looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## paphioland (Jul 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there was also a pic of the tag that had the wrong parental clones on it as advertised. That pic has been removed .


----------



## paphioland (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess I should read the whole thread before posting


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2008)

FWIW though, it's still way overpriced in my opinion...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> FWIW though, it's still way overpriced in my opinion...


OVERPRICED!! that's an UNDER STATMENT!! I've seen awarded species go for those prices, which I value greater then any hybrid. This company has already pre-judged this plant as "awarded" with a price tag as this. Nobody can guarenty an award on any flower. This company would be better off discribing this clone as awardable based on it's characteristics, measurements, parentage etc. and start the bids off at 99 cents with a reserve to be meet! IMHO


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2008)

What do you do when people mis-identify plants? This is obviously not a Noirmont, probably an Eric Young or Don Wimber flower in the photo. http://cgi.ebay.com/Phragmipedium-p...hash=item220260149546&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

And what about this one, is there something I don't see?!?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Joyce-Hase...hash=item150273635899&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What do you do when people mis-identify plants? This is obviously not a Noirmont, probably an Eric Young or Don Wimber flower in the photo. http://cgi.ebay.com/Phragmipedium-p...hash=item220260149546&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


I agree. Definitely not Noirmont, probably Don Wimber.



NYEric said:


> And what about this one, is there something I don't see?!?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Joyce-Hase...hash=item150273635899&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


Probably Joyce Hasegawa, but definitely over-priced.

By the way, thanks Jerry, and welcome to SlipperTalk.


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 23, 2008)

Greetings again on this great summer day to all my new friends at SlipperTalk.

Here's some relief for those that think our prices too high: For all the observant, vigilant, knowledgeable slipperheads that noticed our ahem, error- everyone above this post on this thread can order anything from orchidsoflososos.com (too many "o's!) that their heart might desire, at double the usual ST discount, meaning 20% off.

Okay, okay, that still makes the Dollgoldi $480 (free shipping!), but hey, you can get anything you want. Just mention this deal with a caustic remark regarding our parentage or upbringing in the message part of the invoice so Raoul knows who we're dealing with, and bingo.

Soon I should have the P. Dollgoldi up at auction that actually goes with the errant tag, and incidentally, I'm going to do my best to fix whatever you think is bad about our operation.

Although a little hot to touch without welding gloves, your, ahem, energetic posts about "sloppy", "mealies", "boycott" "overpriced", etc. are gold to people like Michael who really want happy, returning customers. Sounds like marketing hype, but that's the way I want things too, so as fresh energy (read, new meat) at the company, I'm going to try to have us do better. Geez, that sounds like bullpuck, but there you are. I'll probably burn out in time.


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 23, 2008)

*So you got mealies, Allen?*



rdhed said:


> I wonder if it comes with 'mealies' like my three plants from them did last year. The mealies were free and I paid s/h. I see the s/h for this plant is free, so maybe they won't send anymore "free" stuff. :rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> ---Allen---




Allen- hey, did you contact us about the tiny livestock? not only would we have replaced the plant, but would have sent you another plant worth 10-15 buckarooties as well. And we still will. Bringing it up on a post without giving us a chance to make good on an error is kinda, oh, harsh- no?

Jerripedilum Old School 'Led Zepplin' x Cybergeek 'Ruby on Rails'


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice effort Mike!
I ordered a couple of bulbos & a sedirea last Aug. They were nice sized plants for the price & didn't come with any tiny livestock!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 24, 2008)

orchidsolo said:


> Although a little hot to touch without welding gloves, your, ahem, energetic posts about "sloppy", "mealies", "boycott" "overpriced", etc. are gold to people like Michael who really want happy, returning customers. Sounds like marketing hype, but that's the way I want things too, so as fresh energy (read, new meat) at the company, I'm going to try to have us do better. Geez, that sounds like bullpuck, but there you are. I'll probably burn out in time.



Maybe if Micheal wanted return customers he would be a bit nicer to the people that drove all the way out to the greenhouse, particularly those with cash in hand, who didn't just want some zygos thrown in their face.


----------



## orchidsolo (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for your post, Julia, nobody appreciates that kind of shopping experience. (euwwww, Zygos! too easy) I don't have a good answer for why you weren't paid better attention to, especially since the open greenhouse thing is supposed to be good PR for our local customers (at least driving range). Doesn't help if you show up and that happens.
(jerry posting on Michael's logon until he gets his own.)


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, but that encounter was more than enough for me.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, I did send you an email on the mealies an it was never answered. I didn't post anything negative on ebay because of possible negative retaliation. That is no longer possible for vendors now. Makes me wonder how many other seller ratings were uneffected for fear of retaliation. I just chalked it up to an ebay experience and vowed to be more prudent in future auctions. (Your 'Buy It Now' was for 3 P. delanati 'Bon Ami' X d. 'Mai' totaling $15- last August.) They all survived and the livestock is now history.

---Allen---


----------

